# J'Bo's Countdown Begins



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

Call me anal but i am counting down already  I cant wait to get on stage this year 

Competition #1: June 19th (Provincials) Winnipeg, MB
Competition #2: July 3rd (Nationals) Brampton, ON
Competition #3: ??????? (World Qualifier)

I will be doing a couple of photoshoots this season as well. No dates have been set however May-June will most likely be the first one.

So lets get moving


----------



## sawheet (Dec 26, 2003)

I am the first to reply, YES!!!   I cannot wait either sweety, hey did I mention that it is good to be back here with my old friends!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

*Training Schedule for the next 5 weeks*

*Quads + Biceps + Calves*
Single Leg Extension: 3 sets of 8-10reps
Superset: Narrow Leg Press, Hack Squats: 3 sets of 8-10reps
Superset: DB Plie Squats, Cable Adductors: 3 sets of 8-10reps

Seated Calves (toes in and out): 3 sets of 12-15reps
Standing Single Leg Raises: 3 sets of 12-15reps

Long Bar Curls: 3 sets of 8-10reps
Superset: Cable Curls, One Arm Cable Curls: 3 sets of 8-10reps

*Shoulders + Abs*
Arnold Drop Downs: 3 sets of 8-10reps
Standing Pyramid Laterals: 3 sets of various reps
Reverse Cable Flyes: 2 sets of 8-10reps
PushPresses: 2 sets of 8-10reps

Abs: 

*Hams + Triceps + Calves*
Deep BB Squats: 2 warm up sets
Lying Single Leg Curls: 3 sets of 8-10reps
One Leg Press: 3 sets of 8-10reps
Seated Leg Curls: 2 sets of 8-10reps

Standing Single Leg Raises: 3 sets of 12-15reps
Seated Calves (toes in and out): 3 sets of 12-15reps

Close Grip Bench Press: 3sets of 8-10reps
Rope Pulldowns (3 point drop downs): 8-10, 6-8, failure
Dips: failure

*Chest + Back + Abs*
Superset: Seated Rope Rows, Pullovers: 3 sets of 8-10reps
Superset: Straight Arm Pushdowns, Pec Dec: 2 sets of 8-10reps
Superset: Cable Pulldowns, Cable Crosses: 2 sets of 8-10reps

Abs


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2003)

Good luck, J'bo!  I'm wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

thanks sawheet and dave 

dave...i saw the old thread about you being new here and i thought you were trying to pull a fast one 

sawheet...glad to have you back hun


----------



## jstar (Dec 26, 2003)

go J'Bo...go J'Bo!!!!

you're already in great shape so in 6 mos you will be rockin'!!! looking forward to reading more

Good Luck!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2003)

Good Luck J'Bo--- Your going to look Awesome on the stage!!!

I can't wait to follow your progress-- Your making me want to really do a photoshoot!!! 

Take care cutie


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 26, 2003)

j'bo everything looks good !!  This pillsbury dough boy is right behind you all the way and I will be there monitoring you for 2-3 days prior to make sure all goes well !!


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Good Luck J'bo on your competitions 
Where ya been turkey?   I've been lookin for ya..


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2003)

Good luck J'bo! Looking forward to reading your new journal!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 27, 2003)

Good Luck J Bo!  Kick some hinny!

Oh Stacey...I know some photographers here in Houston if you ever want to do that photoshoot!  Just PM me.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey Sweetie!

Good luck with everything!  You know we are all rooting for you!!! 

 How's your honey????


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2003)

*edited*  

More encouragement and side thought for J'bo

I want to wish you the very best and I KNOW your going to do really well and who knows, your other title that you had just *MIGHT* come true!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 27, 2003)

HAN...i am so happy your gonna be with me to help me prep for these comps 

RANDY...been busy in   and doing Xmas stuff 

SAPPHIRE...My hon is perfect    

DAVID...yes my title may come true with a lot of focus and some luck  talk soon


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 27, 2003)

*174 Days Out*

*Quads + Calves + Biceps*

Single Leg Extension: 8*40, 7*40, 7*40
Superset 1: Narrow Hack: 9*50*3
Superset 1: Narrow Leg Press: 9*180*3
Superset 2: Plie Squats: 10*18*3
Superset 2: Adductor: 10*130*3

Seated Calve Raises (toes in to out): 10*35*4
Standing Single Calve Raises: 10*bw*4

Long Bar Curls: 8*45, 9*45, 8*45
Superset 3: Cable Curls: 8*50*2
Superset 3: One Arm Cable Curls: 8*20*2

*Food*
Meal one: 2 pieces rye french toast, 3/4 cup egg whites, chicken, veggies, 1 tbsp cheese
Meal two (pre-wo): raw salmon, tuna, shrimp, 1 cup boiled spinach,  rice, ginger, soya sauce
Meal three (post): protein shake, 1 cup rice
Meal four: chicken breast, veggies
Meal five: protein shake


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I like the way J'bo answers everyone in one post.  It is so personal that way




Are you being sarcastic here 

I am still excited about meeting GP...just so happens that someone walked into my life though...nothing in life is planned  and i am not IN LOVE yet.


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2003)

best of luck hun 

 i wanna be able to hang a pullout poster of you on my wall, so you better kick some  

Go get 'em Tiger GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks Flex 
I am trying to make it all happen 
I will be sure to sign the pullout poster with a kiss for you


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I want one too


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 27, 2003)

i will give everyone a copy if they just ask nicely


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I will get on my hind legs and beg for it J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 27, 2003)

no need


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Awwwww your sweet J'bo


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 27, 2003)

Best of luck J'bo   although you don't need luck, with all of your hard work and talent, who can resist you?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 28, 2003)

*173 Days Out*

*Shoulders + Abs + Cardio*

Arnold Drop Downs: Set 1: 8*25, 5*20 Set 2&3: 5*30, 4*25 
Standing Pyramid Laterals: Set 1: 4*15, 12, 10, 12 Set 2: 3*15, 12, 10, 12, 15 Set 3: 6*10, 5*12 
Reverse Cable Flyes: 9*20, 8*20
PushPresses: 10*45*2

Cardio: 30min of 3min high incline to 2 min ab/rope jump intervals 

*Food= MAJOR CARB DAY*
Meal one (pre): 2 pieces of french toast, eggs
Meal two (post): protein shake, rye bread
Meal three: spaghetti, bun, salad
Meal four: wine and chocolate
Meal five: pasta, protein
Meal six: avacado


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 28, 2003)

*Sunday December 28, 2003 Measurements*

Weight: 144lbs

Neck: 13"
Shoulders: 42"
Chest: 35.5"
Upper Arm: 11.75"
Lower Arm: 10"
Waist: 26"
Hips: 38.5"
Thighs: 23"
Calves: 14"


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice measurements 
All the best for your comps darling.... I'll be your No1 cheer squad


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 28, 2003)

just do what you are doing now 20 weeks out is when hammer goes down.  we are going to do alittle more carbs and cardio about the same till 4 weeks out then slowly pull back on carbs and cardio as well so you do not flatten out !!  Bite the bullet go on cruise control and relax..


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

I love your journals Jen, I got stuck reading in your other one yesterday, very nice how you post workouts and meals, hope you don't mind but I'm stealing some ideas, good luck with all your future goals, life can be wonderful.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd wish you luck, but you don't need it.  You're a very determined and goal oriented beautiful young lady.  I will wish you the best in being very gracious when you accept your first place and best over-all trophies.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

NT you just made me cry  thanks love.

And thank you everyone for all your support...you all mean more to me than you know.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

*172 Days Out*

*Food*
Meal one: protein pancake, pb
Meal two: protein shake, pineapple
Meal three: salmon, rice
Meal four: soya beans, protein shake, cheese
Meal five: smoked salmon sushi
Meal six:


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

ur making me jealous..i wanna do posters now too LOL

but i got a looooong way to go..


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

oh i have a long way to go too. 
you will get there though hun


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 29, 2003)

Yo, J'bo......Go for it girl.  I wish you nothing but the best for this new year.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Like the quote in my sig?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

at Rissy...its kinda negative..did i really say that? 

DJ...i will accept nothing but the best


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, you really said that... 
I found it last night, good thread.... had a great laugh


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

Good luck Hun.  I'll be following ya


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

*171 Days Out*

*Hams + Booty + Tris + Calves*
deep warm up bb squats: 10*45*2
lying single leg curl: 6*20*3
one leg press: 6*90*3
seated leg curls: 10*60, 8*70

standing one leg calve raises: bw
seated toes in to out calve raises: 10*35*3

narrow bench press: 10*27.5, 9*37.5*2
drop down rope pulldowns: 8*50, 6*40, 4*30*3
dips: just couldnt do them 

*Food*
Meal one: yogurt, shake, piece rye bread, pb
Meal two: shake, fruit
Meal three: chicken sandwich potatoes in the shape of fries 
Meal four: nori, shake, rice, 1/4 avocado, cucumber, ginger
Meal five: soya beans, shake
Meal six: potato pancake, eggs


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

Pro card is yours for the taking This year !!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks coach.
i had no food in the house and so i had to have yogurt for meal 1.
i couldnt find any no sugar granola to put in it


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

ground up oats works fine !! LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

no thanks


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Good luck!!!  Can't wait to see the new pics!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

or even red potatoes !! you need to learn to make hash browns babe !! Eggs and potatoes rock , 

can have creame of rice, grits, creme of rye, oatbran, even a mutli grain ceral is fine !!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

potatoes it is...maybe i will make potato pancakes 
cause i HATE cereals


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

*wondering how to make hash browns* altho i hardly ever eat potatoes..


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi J'Bo!!

mmmm  I love potato pancakes!!  Sounds delish!    
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

shred potatoes and soak them in cold water to get all the starch out. wisk one egg and some salt and pepper together, plus whatever seasoning you like. add a small amount of flour or ground oats to the egg mixture then mold the potatoes into pattys. fry in pan with pam.


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> DJ...i will accept nothing but the best


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

*170 Days Out*

*10min stepper, 15min high incline tread*

*Food*
Meal one: potato pancake  (damn those are good  ) eggs
Meal two: fruit and shake
Meal three:


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 31, 2003)

Morning J!

 

Plans with your sweetie for tonight?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 31, 2003)

J'bo as long as you hit the break down for breakfast I am fine with that !!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

HAN...hit the breakdown? you talkin English?

Sapph...plans arent going too well...everything seems to be falling through but we will figure it out  and you?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 31, 2003)

Your caloric requirement at that meal


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh i see.
and what would that be? 
the potato pancake has 1/2 potato with 1/2 egg.

btw can you give me the equasion to figure out how much fat in lbs i have?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey honey!!


Hope you have a great time tonight whatever you do, And Happy New Year!! 

We have no plans either yet--so far everything has fallen through also!!  I'll be happy staying at home w/ him!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

i would be happy doing the same...but he is adamite about leaving the city...i hope everything works out...i am sure it will.

you have a great time too love


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 31, 2003)

staying home ... looks like we'll be doing the same, but not by our choice.  Mrs. NT has had stomach problems since last week Monday.  They still exist a little today.  She'll be lucky to make it out for her bday Friday.

Out of the city J?  Where were you planning on going?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Jen~ That sounds fun going out of the city- I hope all works out, Be careful whatever you two Do! 

Aww Nt- I'm sorry the Mrs. has a stomach problem!  Thats not fun at all!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sapph...plans arent going too well...everything seems to be falling through but we will figure it out  and you?


Pretty quiet actually, going out to dinner with Chris, stopping by my sister's to say HI, then back to my place to relax and have a glass of champagne and some   !

No matter what you do Have fun Sweetie!!

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh give Mrs a kiss for me  we can celebrate our BDays next weekend  together on the webcam 

We may head out to either Kenora, ON or to Gimli, MB depends upon how much snow there is at each place.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Pretty quiet actually, going out to dinner with Chris, stopping by my sister's to say HI, then back to my place to relax and have a glass of champagne and some   !



Sounds like a perfect night to me.

I made some coconut curried rice, gaucamole, raisin curried chicken and some potato pancakes for breaky for us


----------



## jstar (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi J!

I can't see how you made a potato pancake with just potato and egg? And it was good? Did you cook the potato first?

BTW HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!
Nice goals you set for yourself in '04!!! I am sure you will surpass them all.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sounds like a perfect night to me.
> 
> I made some coconut curried rice, gaucamole, raisin curried chicken and some potato pancakes for breaky for us


Yum... that sounds delish!!!  How was your New Year's eve?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 2, 2004)

*January. 2nd, 2004

Back + Chest*

Superset 1: Seated Rows: 10*70, 9*80, 8*90*2
Superset 1: Swiss Ball Pullovers: 10*20. 8*25*3
Superset 2: DB Bench: 12*20, 12*25, 6*35
Superset 2: BB Bent Over Rows: 10*47.5, 8*57.5
Superset 3: Seated High Cable Pulldowns: 10*50, 8*60*2
Superset 3: Cable Crossovers: 10*30, 8*40, 9*30

Sapph..New Years was GREAT  all worked out really well and we had tones of fun 

JStar: put a tiny bit of flour in the mixture about 1tbsp per pancake...shred the potato and then heat the pan to med-high and fry them til golden brown. Dont pre-cook the tatoes.  BTW Thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

*January 3rd, 2004

Shoulders

-first of all i am kinda scared to post this workout because i am gonna get in shit from the trainer  i want to note that i had someone to workout with and he spotted me and THAT is why i lifted alot heavier than usual. from now on i will train as hard as i did today. even though i cant lift my arms *

warm up db laterals: 12*12*2
front db presses: 8*25, 6*40, 8*40 
single arm laterals: 12*15, 12*20, 8*25, 6*30 
military press: 6*55, 8*55
bent over db rears: 12*5, 8*10, drop set of 8*15, 6*10

well that was the hardest workout EVER but felt great.

oh yes and abs.

triset X 2
decline situps: 20*20, 10*30 and 10*20
oblique raises: 6*25, 5*25
plank holds: 1min, 1min


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *January 3rd, 2004
> 
> Shoulders
> ...



GREAT workout Jenny!!  Good job!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks Sapph 
my body is hurting still but i got some great broken blood vessels to show how hard i worked 
tonight is dah booty and dah tris


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

so J ... how is the new guy?  How was new years?  How is every little thing?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

Well new guy is wonderful  and New Years was a blast  i will pm you the details


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

excellent ... good to hear!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 5, 2004)

It is good to shock the body and expose it to new weights.  THis is what needed to break plateaus some times .  Keep up the good work !!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks coach


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 5, 2004)

ck pms


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks Sapph
> my body is hurting still but i got some great broken blood vessels to show how hard i worked
> tonight is dah booty and dah tris



That is FUNNY!  Yesterday I got some good broken blood vessels too!  FOR THE FIRST TIME!!  AND a serious red mark on my traps from squats.  I will use the pads next time.
LEGS were yesterday, today I am laying off cardio, I lost weight when I was sick...  
Tommorow is Chest, shoulders, tris and abs!!! My absare still sore from Sat., biceps too.


PM me about you honey and New Year's eve too!  I want the juicy details!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

well i was sick last night and so i did not train.
will try to tonight but i am feeling extremely tired.

maybe its the fact that i am turning 28 in a couple of days 
me and the hun have booked a cabin on the lake for Sat night. 
It has a hot tub and a fireplace and a ski hill 
I cant wait    
friday night we are heading out for dinner with all my friends 

the weather here is incredibly cold. if anyone on this forum says that its cold there i will tell them to kiss my A$$ cause you people dont know what cold is  2 people died on the weekend because it was so cold. -45 with the windshield just isnt pretty. the gas in your car freezes and if your skin is exposed for more than 30sec you get frost bite. 

this also means that Costa Rica in 16 days will be even more appealing


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2004)

welcome to winter ... we got the same cold spell :brrr:

28??  holy ... you're getting to be like us old folks.  

What good is the ski hill when you don't ski?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

well ski hills are good for toboganning on and then heading to the hot tub


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 6, 2004)

HOT TUB!!!  Skip the hills!! Grab your sweetie and get in there!!!  I cannot wait to see some pics of this cute couple!
Is that love I see in the air???


----------



## atherjen (Jan 6, 2004)

you lucky doll!! Have fun!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> the weather here is incredibly cold. if anyone on this forum says that its cold there i will tell them to kiss my A$$ cause you people dont know what cold is  2 people died on the weekend because it was so cold. -45 with the windshield just isnt pretty. the gas in your car freezes and if your skin is exposed for more than 30sec you get frost bite.
> 
> this also means that Costa Rica in 16 days will be even more appealing


Sorry babe but its so warm here i'm workin in a singlet and still sweating  might go for a swim at lunch


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

ris i thought that you were my friend  try to make me sad?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

No.... just jealous enough to make you bring that hot booty of yours over here


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

Ris..we will come visit you dont you worry 

BTW i just want to tell everyone that i HATE this new no editing thing on the site 

*164 days out

Tuesday January 6th, 2004*

_Meal one: ground beef and potatoes
Meal two: shake and apple
Meal three: ceasar salad, chicken breast, salmon
Meal four: tuna, crispey minis
Meal five: soya beans, shake
Meal six: tortilla, chicken and sundried tomatoes
_

*Hams + Booty + Tris + Calves*
Deep BB Squats: 2 warm up sets of 10*45
Smith Machine Squats: 8*140, 8*140, 8*90
Lying Single Leg Curls: 8*20, 6*30, 8*30
BB Deads: 8*95, 6*115*2 *killed traps *
Seated Leg Curls: 10*50, 10*60

Standing Single Calve Raises: 10*bw*3
Seated Calves (toes in and out): 10*35*3 (supersets)

Close Grip Bench Press: 10*45, 10*55, 8*65
Rope Pulldowns (3 point drop downs): 8*50, 6*40, 4*30 X3
Dips: failure *did not happen again *


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the "we" in there....

What you mean by no editing??

Have you tried putting a fitball under your toes when you do dips, you can get some leverage when you hit failure and get a few more reps


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> the weather here is incredibly cold. if anyone on this forum says that its cold there i will tell them to kiss my A$$ cause you people dont know what cold is  2 people died on the weekend because it was so cold. -45 with the windshield just isnt pretty. the gas in your car freezes and if your skin is exposed for more than 30sec you get frost bite.



Holy crike!!!  It has been bitter cold here -12 but I swear I'll not complain anymore.  That's crazy....stay safe!  btw, my parents are living in their hot tub right now too...I should go visit them


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Ham good to see you...i have missed yah 

Ris...yah i guess i did say "we" hehe dont tell though  BTW this is the second time i attempted to do the dips and it just did not work. after the drop sets i am just dead


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

wow that is some extreme cold.. I dont think I'd survive since I am always freezing INDOORS..then again I might have a fucked up thyroid.. STAY WARM and safe girl!


----------



## shortstuff (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok my dear I had to say hello and things seem so wonderful for you    Am thinking good thoughts about you.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey Ham good to see you...i have missed yah
> 
> Ris...yah i guess i did say "we" hehe dont tell though  BTW this is the second time i attempted to do the dips and it just did not work. after the drop sets i am just dead


Try em 1st or second then, they're a really good move (as you would know) 
finish on the dropset.... ow


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

oh i can do the dips just not after all that  but i will try next time. problem is that my wrists are too weak and after those close grips they are toast.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

*163 days out

Wednesday January 7th, 2004*

_Meal one: ground beef and potatoes
Meal two: shake and fruit
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: tuna, crispey minis
Meal five: soya beans, shake
Meal six: fish, tortilla and veggies
_

*40 min of cardio (10 stepper, 15 high incline tread, 15 cross trainer)*

*Ab triset*
Cable Rope Pulldowns:
Decline 30lb Crunches:
Swiss Cable Crunches:


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

soya beans NOT AFTER WORKOUT !!! Stay with less fiberous carbs in this phase.. Potatoes, ect . Workouts are looking good !!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes boss 
damn he caught me 
when can i eat them then


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

i am friggin DYING OVER HERE 
my hams are so tight that i can barely sit down


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

soy beans at meal 3  and before bed fiber will not hurt you at all


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

well i cant eat them at work so meal three wont work. 
i may add them to my last meal if i do cardio in the am.
thanks.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

What are Swiss cable crunches??


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

lay on a swiss ball with a cable (and rope attached) above your head or behind your neck and crunch it baby 

i just talked to my sweety and he is in a great mood and we may just get that snowmobile ready for this weekend to cruise down the lake and hug him tight


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

awwwwwwww thats wonderful about your sweetie!!! 

I'm sooo happy for you.

I know I tell you this all the time-- but You really are my role model!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 7, 2004)

I think that I'm going to have to try those Swiss cable crunches...I do cable crunches but not on the swiss ball. hhmmmm

awww your so lucky to be in love.. im jealous!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

Stace..you really are too sweet hun. one day we will do a photoshoot together 

Jen...yes i am a lucky girl...not quite there yet but i am definately falling 
and those cable crunches really rip the upper abs good


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2004)

hey ... I want to do a photoshoot with ya as well.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Aww Thanks Jen!!! I would LOVE--OMG--TOTALLY Love to do a photoshoot with you---that would be the best thing ever~ An honor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! one day


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

ok lets all do a photoshoot together 

damn NT thats one sexy pic of the Mrs and the little one


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

I know ITS A GREAT PIC NT


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

HEY HAN GET ON the webcam i am having a good  day and want you to see


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> lay on a swiss ball with a cable (and rope attached) above your head or behind your neck and crunch it baby
> 
> i just talked to my sweety and he is in a great mood and we may just get that snowmobile ready for this weekend to cruise down the lake and hug him tight


Oh!!  Actually my trainer at the gym had me do those on Sunday, I didn't know they were called that....  THEY ARE HARD!!!  Much harder on the ball!!!!!

EDITED OUT sounds absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!  PICS!! PICS!! I want pics of the happy couple!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey ... I want to do a photoshoot with ya as well.


NT Your wife and daughter are GORGEOUS!!!!!  Absolutely beautiful, you are a very lucky man!!!!!!!!!!!  Do a photoshoot with THEM!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh!!  Actually my trainer at the gym had me do those on Sunday, I didn't know they were called that....  THEY ARE HARD!!!  Much harder on the ball!!!!!
> 
> Brad sounds absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!  PICS!! PICS!! I want pics of the happy couple!!!!



Ive GOT to try those crunches  

I wanna see pics of the lovebirds too!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh!!  Actually my trainer at the gym had me do those on Sunday, I didn't know they were called that....  THEY ARE HARD!!!  Much harder on the ball!!!!!
> 
> #$*& sounds absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!  PICS!! PICS!! I want pics of the happy couple!!!!



Dont say his name silly   

He is bringing the digital to the birthday party and so i will make sure we get some good pics for everyone 

I had a wonderful night last night     and will have an even better night Friday and Saturday and Sunday. Ok i am done being a giddy gal now...oh wait i am not  ok there


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

still brain storming about supplement programs. going to keep it pretty basic. From what i saw last night your shape is going to carry you.  Conditioning is not a problem


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dont say his name silly
> 
> He is bringing the digital to the birthday party and so i will make sure we get some good pics for everyone
> ...




Sorry J!!  I didn't think!
I love to write my sweetie's name, Christopher Matthew, nice ring to it, no?   

Can't wait for the pics Giddy Girl!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

Han...cant wait to see the supps. everyone is telling me that in order to WIN i am gonna have to do what the big girls do and take the illegal stuff like diuretics and PH and stuff. Shape is going to carry me where? I need honesty and no sugar coating, cause i mean business.

Sapph...its ok i just dont want to post his name without asking him...i will get those pics as soon as i can


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok lets all do a photoshoot together
> 
> damn NT thats one sexy pic of the Mrs and the little one



Thanks J ... I think it's one of the nicer ones with the two of them. 


> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> NT Your wife and daughter are GORGEOUS!!!!! Absolutely beautiful, you are a very lucky man!!!!!!!!!!! Do a photoshoot with THEM!!!!!



Thanks Sap ... I am a lucky man.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you an early "Happy Birthday", sounds like you have a wonderful weekend planned, have a great time


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Katie thats sweet of you


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

I HOPE YOU HAVE A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY HONEY!!! ENJOY YOURSELF!!!

Love Ya!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

DEar you know if i give a compliment it is well deserved.  Just get those calves up train 2 times a week hitting different exercises and different angle. they will come up


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Stace.

Got it couch i mean coach  (jenny salutes)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2004)

Your avi's rock! You look soo amazing J'Bo! You inspire me to work harder


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

thanks heather...my good friend petey does my avi's for me 
how r u doing babe?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

J'Bo is that you in that new avi??? beyond BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

yah thats me.
you guys are silly...but thanks


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this  Hey Jen, great new journal!  
I'll be checking in more often


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks Jenny hun


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

*161 days out

Friday January 9th, 2004*

_Well peeps i wont have much time to post after today cause i will be celebrating with my hun  Tonight we are heading out with my friends to eat some Chinese Food and then tomorrow we are going to the lake  I will make sure to eat some birthday cake for everyone  Have a great weekend everyone _


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 9, 2004)

Enjoy dear it only comes once a year : )


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

oh i will 
i cant wait.
and thanks again for last night HAN.
when i was  you were there


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 9, 2004)

Any time !!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

I LOVE Your Avi to J'bo!!

Hope your having a great day!!!!! 
And have a wonderful birthday weekend!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks hun


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 9, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jen!  Have a fabulous weekend!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

My moms birthday Is Sunday too!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 9, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTH DAY JENNY   LOL  (i'm going to get smacked for this one)  to bad her hand does reach that far !!  LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks heather...my good friend petey does my avi's for me
> how r u doing babe?


Anything for my girl 

Happy birthday my sweet, have an awesome weekend!!
Cant w8 to hear your stories  All the best, and prayers that all your hearts desires will be fullfilled this year 






































































































You old fart


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 10, 2004)

oh rissy your gonna get it 

and han's is gonna get it next week when i bitch my way through 5 days of cardio


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 10, 2004)

Keep pushing it will make it 2 double session LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

Get her Han


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 11, 2004)

no no no no


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

You gotta work that birfday cake off


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 12, 2004)

How was your weekend???  DIRT  I WANT DIRT!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

i fucking hate this forum sometimes...i just updated and wrote a friggin 2 page thing and now its gone


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

I always highlight and copy b4 i hit "submit reply" especially if its long.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i fucking hate this forum sometimes...i just updated and wrote a friggin 2 page thing and now its gone



no excuses ... where's the dirt?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Jen, just copy and paste from the PM you sent me


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

this is too funny...i just did it again.  i typed and deleted it all.
anyways for the third time.

we went for chinese on friday and everyone loved him! then we went back to a friends place for a few bevies and some great laughs. 
saturday we headed out of town after a quick stop at the movie shop  the cabin we stayed in was wonderful. it had a loft bedroom and gorgeous view. we had dinner and watched some movies and then went for a dip in the hot tub...the neighbors liked that one  
we woke up the next day and did not want to leave  but we had to. we went exploring for a bit then took a couple of pics roadside and headed into town for dinner at my families place.
i had a wonderful weekend and wonderful 2004 so far with no sign of anything going anywhere but up. so jenny is one happy girl.  
no dirt here peeps...its all kept secret 

hard core training starts today and i am all ready to give it my all. 

*January. 12, 2004*
Meal one: cornbread, 1/4 cup berries, 1.5 scoops protein, 2 tbsp whipping cream (wasnt prepared)
Meal two: shake and an apple
Meal three: chicken, spinach, dressing, potatoes
Meal four: tuna, small tortilla, 1 tsp mayo
Meal five: 2 cups brown rice, shake
Meal six: bedtime

*Hams, Triceps, Booty, and Calves*


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

sounds as though you had a wonderful weekend girl!  Im soo jealous! ha

Best of luck with the hardcore training now.. you have all our support!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks jen


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 13, 2004)

*January. 13, 2004*
Meal one: 1/3 banana, 2 tbsp pb, 2 scoops protein, 2 potato pancakes
Meal two: bad bad
Meal three: ground beef and brown rice
Meal four: salmon and ww pasta
Meal five: bad
Meal six: bad

*45 FRIGGIN mintues on the tread on 9.0 incline  thought i was gonna die*

Had a good sleep last night with my hun...i love waking up next to him...so warm and sweet


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 13, 2004)

Fun time is over time to buckle down and get serious 

MEal 1 

1 TBSP PEANUT BUTTER !! NOT 2


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *January. 13, 2004*
> Had a good sleep last night with my hun...i love waking up next to him...so warm and sweet



Awww.... so cute!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Fun time is over time to buckle down and get serious
> 
> MEal 1
> ...


Looks like she skipped the other meals to make up for it


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *January. 13, 2004*
> 
> *45 FRIGGIN mintues on the tread on 9.0 incline  thought i was gonna die*




Dude seriously!!!! Anything past 5 and I want to barf!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 13, 2004)

dang your a machine to go that long at that incline. was that jogging er walking er what?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

*January. 14, 2004*
Meal one: 3" of banana , 1 tbsp pb, 2 scoops protein, 2 potato pancakes
Meal two: shake and apple and 1 tsp hemp
Meal three: salmon and ww pasta
Meal four: tuna and tortilla
Meal five: brown rice and shake
Meal six: bed time again 
*Yes i know my diet sucked ass yesterday...today promises to be better

Shoulders +  30min on 9.0 incline again *
Warm up laterals: 12x12
Seated Front DB Press: 10x25, 8x35, 6x35
Single arm Laterals: 8x25, 6x30, 6x25
Military Press: 8x45, 8x55
Seated Rears: 8x10, 6x15x10

And yes girls i almost died walking up hill that far 
Had a great night last night with hun, went to a seminar and watched a IMAX movie


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

It sounds to me like you found Mr Right!!!  How awesome is THAT!!!    Any pics of you two yet????


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

a friend took a pic of us last weekend and he has one on his camera so i will ask him to send it to me


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeay! I wanna see pics too


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Impressive cardio Jenny!!

SOO Glad that your HAPPY!~


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

I get to meet this stud  : ) in june


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

yah han does  
i got the pic of us i just have to get them posted.
the pic isnt that great cause we were cold and had to put the camera on the truck while we stood in the ditch


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

That's OK J!!!   Any pic is better than none!!   Post it!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

What do you mean I do ?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

i am trying but he sent it to me in the wrong format and i can only view it on my hotmail and i cant even forward it. he is fixing it now


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

i mean you get to meet him you terd


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

How are you feeling ?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

I prefer DODO head


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

how am i feeling?
to be honest i love the breaky cause it keeps me full.
then the shake is good.
lunch rocks 
pre workout meal rules
post workout meal...well gettin used to it...but the salsa on the brown rice with the shake makes a BIG difference and you were right it works good (shh dont tell anyone i said that)
and pre bed meal is good cause i am on spinach now.

thanks for asking dodo head 

i just got back my photos from the photoshoot i did a month ago and they are WICKED  i lovem. i have to get them scanned into the puter though and that may take a while...but while your all waiting here is a pic of me and my hun


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

ohhh I cant wait to see the new pics girl!  
good to hear everything is going so well! 

hmmm so your having brown rice with salsa and a shake post workout.. interesting.. and why do you like this more?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey, you didn't add the pic damnit


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

Where is the pic?????


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

nt is resizing it for me  then i will post it in my gallery


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Oooh the impatience!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

its up


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Awwwwwwww, that's the cutest pic ever!!!    You look soo happy honey!! So beautiful!!  And he's a hottie, his teeth are as white as the snow 
Aww, I'm so happy for you


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

If I was gay,  I'd be defeintely be jealous  (of him that is )  LOL.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

HAN... i will tell him that HAN  so if you were gay you would like me? that doesnt make sense...i am not dieting that hard yet that i wouldnt get that you dodo head 

Jenny...yah he is my cutey and i am happy


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not posting any pics till of me till february : )  Got a few tricks up my sleaves. and my web cam is about on its last leg as well  LOL .  Yes dear I am so happy to see you happy.....all I ever wanted !!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

Jenny I just saw your pic!  You guys look great together!  What a hottie he is!!!!  I am soooooooo happy for you Sweetie.  Anyone who looks at that pic could tell you are in LOVE!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks Sapph


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Anyone who looks at that pic could tell you are in LOVE!!!!



... and cute.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

VERY cute!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 14, 2004)

OMG. Just saw the pic  You guys are adorable (okay...hot!!!!) I'm glad that you've found happiness.  It's pretty infectious around here!! Me next me next :bounce:


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2004)

*Love* that smile


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 15, 2004)

*January. 15, 2004*
Meal one: 3" of banana, 1 tbsp pb, 1.5 scoops protein, 2 potato pancakes
Meal two: shake and apple 
Meal three: ground beef and brown rice
Meal four: tuna and tortilla
Meal five: brown rice and shake
Meal six: fish and spinach

*Well i was supposed to get up and do cardio this morning but my body just wouldnt do it...therefore i will do my cardio tonight after work

45 min cardio on 9.0 incline tread + abs*

I had virtually no time to do anything last night  right after work i had to head out to go and search for our dance teams costumes and had no luck. After that i ran home and had a dance practice at my place, ran to the gym for an hour and a bit and then ran home to eat. I waas so tired that i ran the bath and sat in the tub while eating my shake and rice meal  then i answered some emails and plunked into bed and that was the end of me. No time to even talk to my hun


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

I know how those hectic days can be hun. Hope todays better for you! 
and its good that you listened to your body about the cardio! it knows best!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

Morning J!  Have a better day today!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

checked the pic also.. girl u r just as beautiful natural not posing as u are in your other pics! the same cant be said for all models!

you guys are such an adorable couple! *HUGS*


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 15, 2004)

your diet is looking awesome lets roll with it for another 2 weeks and then reasses.  IF you are leaning out too much keep to fast add 1 TSP of hemp to meal 2 , 4 (preworkout )


----------



## sawheet (Jan 15, 2004)

hey stranger!!!    Nice pic by the way, I am happy for you!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone you put a smile on my face  too 

Today is busy again but hopefully i will find time to pamper my stressed out hun...it makes me sad when he is stressed and i try to make him laugh the best i can 

Jen...yes i just couldnt do the cardio...wasnt gonna happen.

Sapph...today is a little better but its gloomy out 

HAN...well tomorrow is webcam day and i think you are going to be happy...weight is up to 145 again and my legs look alot tighter and leaner...you can judged for yourself but i think we should keep the diet going til i leave next thur. I want to omit the hemp oil til i see the dr. tomorrow about my hormone issues 

Sawheet...hi stranger to you too...i am happy you are happy for me...PM me when you get a chance and let me know how things are going


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

WoW What a busy night you had last night!! I thought mine was crazy--but you beat me!!

I LOVE THE PICTURE OF YOU TWO!! He's Really Cute--- you Both look Fabulous 

AND YA'LL LOOK VERY HAPPY!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

It's freezing here in New York.. I mean 0 degrees and windy, very gloomy too!!

Why is your cutie so stressed out?  Mine is on his way to get a massage..  stinker!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey J'Butt  
I'm sorry you had such a stressful day yesterday  Hopefully today will be better and you can enjoy some time with your honey 

Hey, what's this dance team thing?  Are you performing or anything?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 17, 2004)

Well i did my cardio that night and then my hun came over for dinner and we had lots of laughs and smiles  

Stace...yah he is really cute  i am really happy 

Sapph...brrr 0 degrees hey....try minus 38 with the windchill  i almost frooze my booty off this evening...hun is stressed about business but its ok for now  

Jenny...Friday and Saturday have been better, we have spent some time together since i am leaving next wednesday for 10 days. I belong to a dance team of 14 girls that go around doing a hip hop dance and then fitness moves to promote the sport. We preform at different venues in the city...our first preformance is at the end of Feb. at a health and wellness show...they are alot of fun.

K i am gonna get back to work now so i will chat with everyone on monday  i have alot to do before i leave thur.


----------



## shortstuff (Jan 18, 2004)

hey hun jut had to drop in and say hello, glad you are doing so well and I will have to try and be around more.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

just stay in touch love.
let me know how things are going via pm.
i am worried aboutcha


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

*Saturday January 18, 2004*
Meal one: 1 cup egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 slice cheese, small ww tortilla
Meal two: shake and potatoes
Meal three: chicken, sun dried tomatoes, tortilla
Meal four: dinner at huns 

*Back and Chest and Abs*
lat pulldowns: 10x70, 8x90, 7x90
seated rows: 10x80, 7x90
bent over one arm cable rows: 10x30, 10x40
straight arm pushdowns: 10x40, 10x50
*k i dont know whats going on but i need to go up on all weights cause everything seemed really light *
cable crosses: 10x30, 9x30
bench press: 10x25, 7x30
pushups: 6, 5


----------



## atherjen (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Saturday January 18, 2004*
> *k i dont know whats going on but i need to go up on all weights cause everything seemed really light *




just shows your getting strong! yee haw!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 18, 2004)

its called being happy it does wonders for you !!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 18, 2004)

So happy J'Bo is happy!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2004)

Hehehe thanks people i am happy.
Being on this plan for only one week and i can see HUGE changes.
My goal has changed now because i realistically know that it is attainable for me to get my Pro Card this year  Also cause i am happy as a little bird and i have WONDERFUL support  from you all and my hun


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hehehe thanks people i am happy.
> Being on this plan for only one week and i can see HUGE changes.
> My goal has changed now because i realistically know that it is attainable for me to get my Pro Card this year  Also cause i am happy as a little bird and i have WONDERFUL support  from you all and my hun



aww! Well hun we are behind you ALL the way and rooting for you!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks 
i am seeing alot of progress and so is the trainer.
he almost flipped when he saw my pics on friday and that made me happy


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome!!!  your going to do VERY well!! 
when do we get to see those new pics? or are they new ones?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2004)

at the end of may i have a photo shoot with a well known photographer so hopefully you will all get to see me in the mags this summer


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

HEY honey thats awesome news!! I know You WILL get that pro card!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2004)

I cannot wait to see YOU in a magazine!!!  How cool is that!? You WILL get your pro card!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> at the end of may i have a photo shoot with a well known photographer so hopefully you will all get to see me in the mags this summer




AWESOME girl!!!! that would rock! now I am SO excited for you!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2004)

I am excited too


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

*Monday January 19th, 2004*
Meal One: protein pancake, 1 tbsp pb
Meal two: shake and an apple
Meal three: ground beef, salsa and rice
Meal four: tuna, mayo, tortilla and soy crisps  opps
Meal five: shake and potatoes
Meal six:  pb and oats 

*Booty and Calves and Tris*
Superset 1: Lying leg curls: 12x40x4
Superset 1: SL BB Deads: 12x95x4
Leg Press: 8x270x3 

Standing calves: 10xbwx3
Seated calves (superset toe in to toe out): 8x35x3

Superset 2: One arm overhead db Ext: 10x10, 10x12
Superset 2: Overhead db ext: 10x25x2
V-bar pressdowns: 12x40, 8x50, 8x50

Got lots of work done this evening with my hun


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

*Monday January 19th, 2004*
Meal One: tortilla, 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup whites
Meal two: shake and an apple
Meal three: ground beef, salsa and rice
Meal four: tuna, mayo, tortilla 
Meal five: 
Meal six: 

*45 min on 9.0 incline on tread  i will never get used to this... was killin me*


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> *45 min on 9.0 incline on tread  i will never get used to this... was killin me*
> [/FONT]



 It would kill me too. high five to you for not dropping dead doing it!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

i almost coraked this morning but good thing i was having good dreams last night to get me through the workout 
i am so happy i think i am gonna burst 
btw Atherjen thanks so much for posting in my journal..it helps to keep me motivated


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *45 min on 9.0 incline on tread  i will never get used to this... was killin me*



Hey JBo ... let's suck it up Princess!    You'll feel much better when you get your pro card and remember this posting. 

Keep up the good work Miss Jenny.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Stephy poo 
I did suck it up and feel sorry for people that come near my tread mill in the morning cause i bark their head off when they ask me how much longer i am going to be.
Yah the pro card will make me feel much better


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks Stephy poo
> I did suck it up and feel sorry for people that come near my tread mill in the morning cause i bark their head off when they ask me how much longer i am going to be.
> Yah the pro card will make me feel much better



Stephy poo ....


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Girl you are kicking ass on that treadmill-- thats a long long time at that incline--- how fast were you going--wow I would be drenched in sweat!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i almost coraked this morning but good thing i was having good dreams last night to get me through the workout
> i am so happy i think i am gonna burst
> btw Atherjen thanks so much for posting in my journal..it helps to keep me motivated



no need to thank me hun, _your_ the inspiration to me! and I want you to do sooo well!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Stephy poo ....



Hahahah i found something to bug yah with i think  just like you callin me cute 

Stace...i am only going 3.0 so its like a med walk and feels really good...the quads are sweeping nicely and my calves are catching up to the butt 

Ather...me inspriration? your silly...thanks though


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

You are an insipation girl!! Not just to the girls..... your so committed to what you do


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 20, 2004)

good up reps on calves to 20 reps and they will really grow !! what i ahve been doing and has been working really well, plus treadmill on inclline really brings them up


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> good up reps on calves to 20 reps and they will really grow !! what i ahve been doing and has been working really well, plus treadmill on inclline really brings them up



perhaps I need to increase my reps on calves as well. I was sticking to between 10-14reps. how many sets HANS? exercises? x/week? 
(sorry for thread jacking Jen!) 

and YES hun *YOU ARE* an inspiration.. I may be silly but I know what I am talking about. dont argue with me!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

ok i wont argue 

thanks you three 

btw does anyone know what the abbreviation for weight would be


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> btw does anyone know what the abbreviation for weight would be



"wt" would be the appropriate abbreviation   btw you have got to stop changing your avi or I will need to leave a drool towel on the desk   You look amazing!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

hey heather...thanks for stopping by and posting some sweet messages  thanks for the abbreviation...i kinda thought thats what it was but i wanted to make sure  rissy keeps making me new avis so i wanted to use them all  thanks for the compliment


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

I like using 'w8' for wieght abreviation.
Any time you wanna send more pics for avis.... go right ahead


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!  I like your new avi too!!  Very hot! 

When are you leaving for your vacation?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 21, 2004)

tomorrow afternoon 
gonna spend some time working and huggin my hun before i go


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

"Workin"  and "huggin"


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

awwwww thats so cute! you 2 are adorable Jen!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks.
did not get to hug or kiss the hun tonight though 
oh well lots of that when i get back 

take care everyone 
i am off to sunbath for 10 days.

btw coach i am ready to rock again when i get back from my rice and bean convention


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

Have WONDERFUL trip hun!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

Have an awesome trip Jenny!!  We will miss you around here!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks peeps. i will have a good time and take lotsa pics


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 22, 2004)

Have a good time and enjoy your self ( but not too much) LOL 

atherjen.  i do 2 excerises (standing calves,  and single toe raises on leg press)  then I do next time seated and then donkeys.   I just keep switching up to trick the body. Make sure you stretch inbewteen the sets..


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey hottie    Glad you made it home ok, sorry your internet isn't working, good to talk to you though.


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

Glad to have ya back, its abooooout time haha


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome home, now get online!!  I've missed you honey  I bet you're spending time with your honey and the malfunctioning internet is just an excuse


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

i missed you all too.
i have been living on tuna and beans and rice for 10 days.
my calories are drastically low and so i am slowly upping them.
my trip was great.
i am just recovering from the vacation blues of coming back to -40 degree weather and having so much work to do.
i will hopefully get the net fixed at home this week.
but my msn is working so you guys can pop on and say hello that way. no excuses jenny it really isnt working and i spent the day with the hun yesterday  i missed him alot.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

psssst ...   Welcome back.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks hun.
i went away on a good week apparently...its was -54 here  colder than antartica one day


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

ummm YEP!  It was damn cold ...


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it's time we look at moving to a much warmer place - there is no reason to freeze our  's off.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome back!!! I missed Ya!! Glad you had a great trip--I know it sucks coming back to work!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks stace.
work does bite


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

I hear ya!!

Where in Mexico did you go again?? Or did you not go to Mexico?? Damn I have a short term memory-sorry


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

its ok.

i went to Costa Rica.

we flew into San Jose for the night then took a 3 hour bus ride to Tabacon springs....it was so amazing....there were 21 natural hot spring pools carved out of the rock and nestled into a sea of tropical plants and flowers....there were yoga platforms situated in the forest and 40 pools everywhere....it was so romantic and beautiful....to bad i wasnt with my hun  then we took another bus to the world famous Monteverde cloud forest....it was cold there (20 ) and we did some site seeing and i wasnt too impressed....there were no bloody clouds....in 50 years they have never not had clouds except the day we were there  then we took another bus to Tamarindo the California of the 50's beach town....the resort was unbelievable and the beaches were amazing....we had our own private pool and a suite that was unexplainable (i will post pics when i get them back)....this is where i REALLY missed my hun....anyways then we took a 15 seater plane back to San Jose and flew back on Sunday....it was fun but i will spend alot more time near the beaches next time i go.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

OHHHH That sounds soooo awesome!!!!!! I bet you did miss your honey though!! I love love love the beach!! 

WoW that sounds totally awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

Your trip sounds great J'Bo!!!  Glad you had such a good time!! 
We missed you!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think it's time we look at moving to a much warmer place - there is no reason to freeze our  's off.


Australia's a good place


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like a great time J, Great to have you back


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

welcome back sweetie  *hugs*


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey sweetie, wow, sounds like an amazing vacation, I didn't even know you were going away, I thought you were busy with your honey 

Glad your back, your such an inspiring woman


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks everyone.
i am not doing too good right now and am being really negative about everything. i cant wait to get myself out of this hump. things seem very overwelming at the moment.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Smile sweetie!!! I'm sorry your down in the dumps. I get that way too--mostly from being overwelmed with work- or depressed about something else. I hope you get out of soon...  Your a great girl--hate to see you in a poopy mood--BUT you know your allowed to be that way sometimes-- you can't expect to be happy & cherry all the time...!!! 
I hope whatever is bothering you--that it goes away soon!

Take care darling!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

J"Bo..Stay positive, things always work out.  Could be from being on vacation then coming home.  Sure wold bum me out as well.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey my love-  You have the most gorgeous smile so I hope it pops out a few times today.    Have a wonderful day today missy and I will talk to you soon.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2004)

my smile is hear its just hidden for now.
these next couple of weeks will be hard but i will get through them. god knows i have dealt with these things MANY MANY times before.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes she does have a goregoeus smile ....  Things will work out in the end they usually do.  I have been in a rutt my self.  Just was out of the hospital thursday for my little plumbing problem.  felt great friday , sat , sunday i was right back to where I was. WTF dont feel bad i am right there in the same hole as you are, so just keep head up and things will be fine....  I am just about at my ropes end... so be strong and don;t let things get to you ..


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2004)

well i am having second thoughts about competing anymore.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 4, 2004)

oh missy i am here if you need anything, you know that, drop me a PM or email or find me on MSN, i know i am hardly around but if you need me i will eb there.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i am having second thoughts about competing anymore.


 Now thats just a dumbass statment that is 
 Dont you let me hear you talkin like that missy!!
You been workin toward your card and have put years into your training and fantastic bod, Never make decision's when you feel down or pissed off!!
We love ya babe and you are gonna compete 
  < me kickin your ass (not dancing)


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks guys.
I am feeling a little better today but things arent fully cleared up yet. Hopefully after a good weekend they will be


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Jen! I really hope that you giet things worked out soon and things are back to norm level for you!  hang in there sweetie!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see you are feeling better.  I just got 4 vials of blood tken from me today and they are running every test none frmo thyroid to test to mineral defeincient


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 5, 2004)

jen....thanks hun i think that everything is back to normal and i am smiling again 

han...glad to see your back and they are checking you out more...everything will be fine very soon.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Glad your getting better J'Bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 5, 2004)

jennys got the giggles again


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 5, 2004)

GOOD!!!!!!!!!    Hi Missy


----------



## Rissole (Feb 5, 2004)

Your the bounce back kid


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 5, 2004)

yep i am  <---- a jumper


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

How's B's baby this morning???


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 6, 2004)

well B's baby is wonderful after a night of wine and good company. we are going to head out of town for the day tomorrow.  

pssst empty your inbox silly


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well B's baby is wonderful after a night of wine and good company. we are going to head out of town for the day tomorrow.
> 
> pssst empty your inbox silly



Hmmm sounds like a great time to me!!  AND an even better weekend!  Enjoy Sexy and give me ALL the dirt on Monday 

I did....  empty my inbox that is.


----------

